# Anyone use any iPhone app callers?



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Was searching through some apps and saw some predator call apps. Anyone use any of these? I would think you would have to hook it up to a speaker if in the field, but not sure the quality. Was more curious just to listen to the calls, but wondering if anyone used any apps and what you thought of them.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Not me, I dont have one of those fancy things, but I did make an e-caller from a mp3 player with ext. speaker and it worked.


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

I've got some apps on my ipad and android phone but haven't had the chance to use them yet but they sound promising, I'll try to get out this weekend and see what happens and let you know. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cooptucksarge (Jan 5, 2013)

I bought the ihunt app off of iTunes the other day. Funny how it said "free" then hit me with a 3.99 fee if I wanted to download more sounds ie... All the good ones. Haven't used it in the field yet but it seems to sound a little hokey. But what do I know , I'm a rookie.


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

Lol I'm a rookie to, but they sound good all the same, I played them in the house and the sound drive my dogs crazy 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Osbourne (Dec 28, 2012)

I used a crow call for my iPhone. Wasn't very loud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I think I'll save the money and listen to YouTube in the truck lol.


----------

